# Home trip!



## Androctonus_bic (Sep 8, 2007)

That's is the south east of spain, sadly a desert, but luckily is not the place where i live. 40ºC 14th august.







Me in the same moment when I found the S. cingulata













Video of S. cingulata hunting ( laught about me what you whant; :8o  Video maked by my flat partner...)



Hemydactilus turcicus







B. occitanus







Video of B. occitanus hunting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-frJRiOiMw

Pictures that I take after hunt...

























For mi this last picture is the img that I was trying to find... one the most interesting img for ID this sp.!

Now all the animals are free... I just pretend to enjoy a time, taking a couple of pictures... I think that the better way to conserve animals that we love, start loving the live of our own animals... and respecting their freedom... 

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Steven (Sep 9, 2007)

> Video of S. cingulata hunting


LOL,... now THAT's funny    
ever thought about using a tweezer when you go on Scolopendra-hunt ?


nice fieldtrip,... was this in Malaga area or Almeria area ?


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Sep 10, 2007)

That's the first S. cingulata that I've seen in the nature. Where I live ( mountains colder and a little high Higrometry) only exist S. oraniensis, and always use the same method, the can and the glove.

Do you usually use tweezers? And the results are better?

The place were I found it is in south of alicante... near to the sea... I live in the mountains of the north of alicante... near but climaticali very diferent... different place that Where I study ( near pirinees)







Steven, 10 in spanish geography, you now more than many spanish.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Steven (Sep 11, 2007)

Androctonus_bic said:


> The place were I found it is in south of alicante... near to the sea... I live in the mountains of the north of alicante... near but climaticali very diferent... different place that Where I study ( near pirinees)
> Steven, 10 in spanish geography, you now more than many spanish.


hehehe, i only know some parts of the east-coast of Spain, don't ask me anything from the other side of Spain  
My uncle and his wife live in Valencia  used to visit them every summer when i was young,... we did several field-trips back then.

and yep, i always take some tweezers with me if i go on hunt,...
they can come in handy.


----------

